# Stopping for Orange Flags



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

I was recently advised trains are required to stop immediately for an orange flag along the tracks. In construction areas, large warning signs are placed along the road that have orange flags on top. Sometimes the road runs closely parallel to the tracks. Supposedly, if a train comes by and the engineer sees the orange flags, even though they are clearly on the road but may be within 20 feet or so of the tracks, he is required to immediately stop the train. Obviously, this could result in some awkward situations.


So, is this really a thing? Has anyone actually heard of a train stopping for orange flags on a road sign?


Thanks,
Michael


----------



## ddrum31 (Aug 30, 2017)

Unless the dispatcher tells us to stop... We go. If it's in the guage then we stop.


----------



## ncdodave (Jul 17, 2016)

*trains stopping for orange flags*

*barnmichael,*
* 
I live in Molalla and am a subcontractor for both U.P. and BNSF with an occasional and rare job for tri-met or corp, etc. Trains use "flags" when mow gangs work in an specific area of track. These "flags" are not flags at all they are metal signs set up next to the tracks giving rr crews instruction and information about the area they are about to enter. The only flag that stops a train is a red flag waved violently at the oncoming train indicting an emergency stop. I perform and set up all automobile and road user traffic control for the railroad so that they dont have to worry about road users at crossings no matter the location or size. There are specific signs for road users and train crews so that there is no miscommunication between the two modes of transportation. 
*

*Like ddrum said, the train crews and dispatchers do stay in close touch as well as the eic (rr employee in charge) who gives the train crew specific instructions when entering and exiting an area of track where work is being done.*

*Come on by the PNLS in molalla and join us in expanding our G gauge layout
*


----------

